# Solar Storm by Epsilon



## Rob Fisher

*The first Epsilon Solar Storm heads for South Africa tomorrow*... it is the first Juma version in the world and I'm very grateful to Nicholas Foo the mod maker for putting in the extra hours to finish my mod in time for me to take it to Stuttgart!

Each SolarStorm, Nicholas gives a special name to depending on the looks and wood etc... Mine is called *Ryūjin *which is a Japanese mythical character…

*Ryūjin *or Ryōjin (龍神 "dragon god"), which in some traditions is equivalent to Ōwatatsumi, was the tutelary deity of the sea in Japanese mythology. This Japanese dragon symbolized the power of the ocean, had a large mouth, and was able to transform into a human shape. Ryūjin lived in Ryūgū-jō, his palace under the sea built out of red and white coral, from where he controlled the tides with magical tide jewels. Sea turtles, fish and jellyfish are often depicted as Ryūjin's servants.

Ryūjin was the father of the beautiful goddess Otohime who married the hunter prince Hoori. The first Emperor of Japan, Emperor Jimmu, is said to have been a grandson of Otohime and Hoori's. Thus, Ryūjin is said to be one of the ancestors of the Japanese imperial dynasty.

The fire button is made from a semi-precious stone and here is the story on Labradorite.


*Labradorite

The Magician*

Have a case of the blahs? Discover the magic of your spirit and its connection to the universe with Labradorite, the best stone for fighting off an existential crisis. A rock star of mystical lore and ancient legends, the Labradorite crystal meaning can be traced back to the native peoples of icy Canada that believed the stone was created from frozen fire, a result of the northern lights. With its pearly hues that shimmer in a range of iridescent blues and greens, the Labradorite crystal reminds us to keep it magical by linking us to the spirit world, a dimension where anything is possible. Other stones keep us anchored to the earth with their powerful grounding effects while Labradorite encourages us to keep our head in the clouds.

Labradorite Meaning & Healing Properties

Expand your spiritual awareness with a healing layout designed to access the magic of the Labradorite crystal stone. Hold a stone in each hand and feel your consciousness expanding while a piece of Smoky Quartz placed between the feet helps keep you firmly grounded to the Earth. 

If you're in the mood to wax philosophical, grab your Labradorite crystal stone and reach for the stars in your quest for a higher consciousness. It might seem like everyday realness down here on planet earth, but the Labradorite crystal stone meaning gives you a pathway that bridges the gap between the heavens and physical reality. The Labradorite meaning is associated with shamanism, the ancient form of spirituality where healing is achieved in parallel planes of existence and different states of consciousness. 

German writer and philosopher Johann Wolfgang von Goethe once said, "Magic is believing in yourself. If you can do that, you can make anything happen." In other words, magic is more than pulling a rabbit out of a hat. It's about finding your life purpose, which gives you a sense of meaning and makes everything even more illuminated in your universe. 

If Labradorite has found its way into your gemstone collection, it could be a sign that you're in need of a spiritual facelift. Labradorite awakens you to this deep inner consciousness, a world where your creativity has infinite possibilities. Labradorite invites you to go down the rabbit hole, and the deeper you go the weirder it gets. But that's a good thing. That means you'll have lots of adventures, especially when you gain the confidence from Labradorite to dance to the beat of your own drum. 

And now may I present my Epsilon Solar Storm called Ryōjin!

Reactions: Winner 24


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> *The first Epsilon Solar Storm heads for South Africa tomorrow*... it is the first Juma version in the world and I'm very grateful to Nicholas Foo the mod maker for putting in the extra hours to finish my mod in time for me to take it to Stuttgart!
> 
> Each SolarStorm, Nicholas gives a special name to depending on the looks and wood etc... Mine is called *Ryūjin *which is a Japanese mythical character…
> 
> *Ryūjin *or Ryōjin (龍神 "dragon god"), which in some traditions is equivalent to Ōwatatsumi, was the tutelary deity of the sea in Japanese mythology. This Japanese dragon symbolized the power of the ocean, had a large mouth, and was able to transform into a human shape. Ryūjin lived in Ryūgū-jō, his palace under the sea built out of red and white coral, from where he controlled the tides with magical tide jewels. Sea turtles, fish and jellyfish are often depicted as Ryūjin's servants.
> 
> Ryūjin was the father of the beautiful goddess Otohime who married the hunter prince Hoori. The first Emperor of Japan, Emperor Jimmu, is said to have been a grandson of Otohime and Hoori's. Thus, Ryūjin is said to be one of the ancestors of the Japanese imperial dynasty.
> 
> The fire button is made from a semi-precious stone and here is the story on Labradorite.
> View attachment 129940
> 
> *Labradorite
> 
> The Magician*
> 
> Have a case of the blahs? Discover the magic of your spirit and its connection to the universe with Labradorite, the best stone for fighting off an existential crisis. A rock star of mystical lore and ancient legends, the Labradorite crystal meaning can be traced back to the native peoples of icy Canada that believed the stone was created from frozen fire, a result of the northern lights. With its pearly hues that shimmer in a range of iridescent blues and greens, the Labradorite crystal reminds us to keep it magical by linking us to the spirit world, a dimension where anything is possible. Other stones keep us anchored to the earth with their powerful grounding effects while Labradorite encourages us to keep our head in the clouds.
> 
> Labradorite Meaning & Healing Properties
> 
> Expand your spiritual awareness with a healing layout designed to access the magic of the Labradorite crystal stone. Hold a stone in each hand and feel your consciousness expanding while a piece of Smoky Quartz placed between the feet helps keep you firmly grounded to the Earth.
> 
> If you're in the mood to wax philosophical, grab your Labradorite crystal stone and reach for the stars in your quest for a higher consciousness. It might seem like everyday realness down here on planet earth, but the Labradorite crystal stone meaning gives you a pathway that bridges the gap between the heavens and physical reality. The Labradorite meaning is associated with shamanism, the ancient form of spirituality where healing is achieved in parallel planes of existence and different states of consciousness.
> 
> German writer and philosopher Johann Wolfgang von Goethe once said, "Magic is believing in yourself. If you can do that, you can make anything happen." In other words, magic is more than pulling a rabbit out of a hat. It's about finding your life purpose, which gives you a sense of meaning and makes everything even more illuminated in your universe.
> 
> If Labradorite has found its way into your gemstone collection, it could be a sign that you're in need of a spiritual facelift. Labradorite awakens you to this deep inner consciousness, a world where your creativity has infinite possibilities. Labradorite invites you to go down the rabbit hole, and the deeper you go the weirder it gets. But that's a good thing. That means you'll have lots of adventures, especially when you gain the confidence from Labradorite to dance to the beat of your own drum.
> 
> And now may I present my Epsilon Solar Storm called Ryōjin!
> View attachment 129942
> View attachment 129943
> View attachment 129944
> View attachment 129945


So epic a chicken dinner doesn't do this justice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dietz

Christos said:


> So epic a chicken dinner doesn't do this justice!


I FULLY AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> *The first Epsilon Solar Storm heads for South Africa tomorrow*... it is the first Juma version in the world and I'm very grateful to Nicholas Foo the mod maker for putting in the extra hours to finish my mod in time for me to take it to Stuttgart!
> 
> Each SolarStorm, Nicholas gives a special name to depending on the looks and wood etc... Mine is called *Ryūjin *which is a Japanese mythical character…
> 
> *Ryūjin *or Ryōjin (龍神 "dragon god"), which in some traditions is equivalent to Ōwatatsumi, was the tutelary deity of the sea in Japanese mythology. This Japanese dragon symbolized the power of the ocean, had a large mouth, and was able to transform into a human shape. Ryūjin lived in Ryūgū-jō, his palace under the sea built out of red and white coral, from where he controlled the tides with magical tide jewels. Sea turtles, fish and jellyfish are often depicted as Ryūjin's servants.
> 
> Ryūjin was the father of the beautiful goddess Otohime who married the hunter prince Hoori. The first Emperor of Japan, Emperor Jimmu, is said to have been a grandson of Otohime and Hoori's. Thus, Ryūjin is said to be one of the ancestors of the Japanese imperial dynasty.
> 
> The fire button is made from a semi-precious stone and here is the story on Labradorite.
> View attachment 129940
> 
> *Labradorite
> 
> The Magician*
> 
> Have a case of the blahs? Discover the magic of your spirit and its connection to the universe with Labradorite, the best stone for fighting off an existential crisis. A rock star of mystical lore and ancient legends, the Labradorite crystal meaning can be traced back to the native peoples of icy Canada that believed the stone was created from frozen fire, a result of the northern lights. With its pearly hues that shimmer in a range of iridescent blues and greens, the Labradorite crystal reminds us to keep it magical by linking us to the spirit world, a dimension where anything is possible. Other stones keep us anchored to the earth with their powerful grounding effects while Labradorite encourages us to keep our head in the clouds.
> 
> Labradorite Meaning & Healing Properties
> 
> Expand your spiritual awareness with a healing layout designed to access the magic of the Labradorite crystal stone. Hold a stone in each hand and feel your consciousness expanding while a piece of Smoky Quartz placed between the feet helps keep you firmly grounded to the Earth.
> 
> If you're in the mood to wax philosophical, grab your Labradorite crystal stone and reach for the stars in your quest for a higher consciousness. It might seem like everyday realness down here on planet earth, but the Labradorite crystal stone meaning gives you a pathway that bridges the gap between the heavens and physical reality. The Labradorite meaning is associated with shamanism, the ancient form of spirituality where healing is achieved in parallel planes of existence and different states of consciousness.
> 
> German writer and philosopher Johann Wolfgang von Goethe once said, "Magic is believing in yourself. If you can do that, you can make anything happen." In other words, magic is more than pulling a rabbit out of a hat. It's about finding your life purpose, which gives you a sense of meaning and makes everything even more illuminated in your universe.
> 
> If Labradorite has found its way into your gemstone collection, it could be a sign that you're in need of a spiritual facelift. Labradorite awakens you to this deep inner consciousness, a world where your creativity has infinite possibilities. Labradorite invites you to go down the rabbit hole, and the deeper you go the weirder it gets. But that's a good thing. That means you'll have lots of adventures, especially when you gain the confidence from Labradorite to dance to the beat of your own drum.
> 
> And now may I present my Epsilon Solar Storm called Ryōjin!
> View attachment 129942
> View attachment 129943
> View attachment 129944
> View attachment 129945


Uncle that looks Absolutely incredible!!!! That Is by far the best looking Mod I have ever seen, Ever. hands down!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Oh my that is a beaut of a mod, wow just wow @Rob Fisher. This is officially my favorite mod of your collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amazing
Only saw it now
So gorgeous @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asif

Rob Fisher said:


> *The first Epsilon Solar Storm heads for South Africa tomorrow*... it is the first Juma version in the world and I'm very grateful to Nicholas Foo the mod maker for putting in the extra hours to finish my mod in time for me to take it to Stuttgart!
> 
> Each SolarStorm, Nicholas gives a special name to depending on the looks and wood etc... Mine is called *Ryūjin *which is a Japanese mythical character…
> 
> *Ryūjin *or Ryōjin (龍神 "dragon god"), which in some traditions is equivalent to Ōwatatsumi, was the tutelary deity of the sea in Japanese mythology. This Japanese dragon symbolized the power of the ocean, had a large mouth, and was able to transform into a human shape. Ryūjin lived in Ryūgū-jō, his palace under the sea built out of red and white coral, from where he controlled the tides with magical tide jewels. Sea turtles, fish and jellyfish are often depicted as Ryūjin's servants.
> 
> Ryūjin was the father of the beautiful goddess Otohime who married the hunter prince Hoori. The first Emperor of Japan, Emperor Jimmu, is said to have been a grandson of Otohime and Hoori's. Thus, Ryūjin is said to be one of the ancestors of the Japanese imperial dynasty.
> 
> The fire button is made from a semi-precious stone and here is the story on Labradorite.
> View attachment 129940
> 
> *Labradorite
> 
> The Magician*
> 
> Have a case of the blahs? Discover the magic of your spirit and its connection to the universe with Labradorite, the best stone for fighting off an existential crisis. A rock star of mystical lore and ancient legends, the Labradorite crystal meaning can be traced back to the native peoples of icy Canada that believed the stone was created from frozen fire, a result of the northern lights. With its pearly hues that shimmer in a range of iridescent blues and greens, the Labradorite crystal reminds us to keep it magical by linking us to the spirit world, a dimension where anything is possible. Other stones keep us anchored to the earth with their powerful grounding effects while Labradorite encourages us to keep our head in the clouds.
> 
> Labradorite Meaning & Healing Properties
> 
> Expand your spiritual awareness with a healing layout designed to access the magic of the Labradorite crystal stone. Hold a stone in each hand and feel your consciousness expanding while a piece of Smoky Quartz placed between the feet helps keep you firmly grounded to the Earth.
> 
> If you're in the mood to wax philosophical, grab your Labradorite crystal stone and reach for the stars in your quest for a higher consciousness. It might seem like everyday realness down here on planet earth, but the Labradorite crystal stone meaning gives you a pathway that bridges the gap between the heavens and physical reality. The Labradorite meaning is associated with shamanism, the ancient form of spirituality where healing is achieved in parallel planes of existence and different states of consciousness.
> 
> German writer and philosopher Johann Wolfgang von Goethe once said, "Magic is believing in yourself. If you can do that, you can make anything happen." In other words, magic is more than pulling a rabbit out of a hat. It's about finding your life purpose, which gives you a sense of meaning and makes everything even more illuminated in your universe.
> 
> If Labradorite has found its way into your gemstone collection, it could be a sign that you're in need of a spiritual facelift. Labradorite awakens you to this deep inner consciousness, a world where your creativity has infinite possibilities. Labradorite invites you to go down the rabbit hole, and the deeper you go the weirder it gets. But that's a good thing. That means you'll have lots of adventures, especially when you gain the confidence from Labradorite to dance to the beat of your own drum.
> 
> And now may I present my Epsilon Solar Storm called Ryōjin!
> View attachment 129942
> View attachment 129943
> View attachment 129944
> View attachment 129945




Great Mod @Rob Fisher. The best I have ever seen. I wanna say dibs but you probably will never sell this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The SolarStorm storm was my mod of choice on my trip along with the Dvarw DL. They performed perfectly. Didn’t need the five other setups I schleped around with me. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm number two named "The Affliction" leaves for SA on Tuesday! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 19


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> SolarStorm number two named "The Affliction" leaves for SA on Tuesday! Boom!
> View attachment 134896
> View attachment 134897
> View attachment 134898
> View attachment 134899
> View attachment 134900
> View attachment 134901



Holy cow, wow I’m breathless, that is beautiful!!!!!! Congrats @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Just get better and better WOW I like this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Wow, what a beauty!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow Rob, that is a stunner!!
So beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asif

Absolutely beautiful. A masterpiece. I

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carnival

Wowza, what a stunner!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

All of the above and more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> SolarStorm number two named "The Affliction" leaves for SA on Tuesday! Boom!
> View attachment 134896
> View attachment 134897
> View attachment 134898
> View attachment 134899
> View attachment 134900
> View attachment 134901



Wow that's pure beauty... The darker colors are so much more appealing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk



Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Affliction! SolarStorm #2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 135491
> The Affliction! SolarStorm #2!
> View attachment 135479
> View attachment 135480
> View attachment 135481
> View attachment 135482
> View attachment 135483
> View attachment 135484
> View attachment 135485
> View attachment 135486
> View attachment 135487
> View attachment 135488
> View attachment 135489
> View attachment 135490

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Loving the colour of this holy moley! Curious as to what batteries it takes? 18650/20700?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kalashnikov said:


> Loving the colour of this holy moley! Curious as to what batteries it takes? 18650/20700?



Single 18650. The mod is really small! One 18650 lasts me all day at 28 watts on my Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> Single 18650. The mod is really small! One 18650 lasts me all day at 28 watts on my Dvarw DL!


I like your thinking... Similar to how i like a setup... to have a small device that paired with a tank that requires very few watts to get a great vape off and great battery life. Those are smart setups IMHO that are good for being out and about.

Im waiting on a pico squeeze 2(which is a shame to mention on this thread hahaha) - small size with a 21700 and a single coil rda with ni80 for 30w. Im trying to achieve a full solid day vaping off a single battery whilst keeping the device small. Form factor/flavor/battery-life... thats what makes a setup perfect for me. Which is why i dont understand all these single 18650 starter kits coming with 0.15ohm coils needed to be run at 60w+... Just dont get it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Kalashnikov said:


> I like your thinking... Similar to how i like a setup... to have a small device that paired with a tank that requires very few watts to get a great vape off and great battery life. Those are smart setups IMHO that are good for being out and about.
> 
> Im waiting on a pico squeeze 2(which is a shame to mention on this thread hahaha) - small size with a 21700 and a single coil rda with ni80 for 30w. Im trying to achieve a full solid day vaping off a single battery whilst keeping the device small. Form factor/flavor/battery-life... thats what makes a setup perfect for me. Which is why i dont understand all these single 18650 starter kits coming with 0.15ohm coils needed to be run at 60w+... Just dont get it...


I could not agree more. Think the manufacturers are still catching up with the future. One or two exceptions, like the Joyetech Eco with a constant output of 6.8W, the Innokin T20 with 13W fixed output and some other POD/AIO devices.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Andre said:


> I could not agree more. Think the manufacturers are still catching up with the future. One or two exceptions, like the Joyetech Eco with a constant output of 6.8W, the Innokin T20 with 13W fixed output and some other POD/AIO devices.


Exactly right. Its that most manufactures are set on big cloudy setups when that should not be the case. Sometimes less is in fact more. Any tank that runs 40w+ i believe should be run with 2x700 or duals. 18650s have there place in the 40w or less field. This is why i can appreciate a setup that gives a great vape at below 40w. This is what i think is better engineering.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Rob Fisher - this is your most stunning mod IMHO jelly-jelly 










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was so excited that @Ash got his Juma one he said just courier it to him on Monday because he was too busy but I was too excited so I jumped in the car and delivered it to him! Here is a shot of his new Juma SolarStom and my new one and his old one and some juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , these solar storms are so gorgeous
Congrats to you and @Ash

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Asif

They are all so awesome. I can't wait for mine to be come. (still a long time tho) I can def understand why you buying more than one. 

@Rob Fisher did u manage to win the bid on Mikeys. Was a good deal.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asif said:


> They are all so awesome. I can't wait for mine to be come. (still a long time tho) I can def understand why you buying more than one.
> 
> @Rob Fisher did u manage to win the bid on Mikeys. Was a good deal.



Nope. But purple isn’t really my Colour. Plus I have two more on order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW! The List for next months SolarStorm opened at 16:00:00 and closed at 16:00:05 and was FULL!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - how many of these beauties get made each month?
Gosh they are gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - how many of these beauties get made each month?
> Gosh they are gorgeous



I think 15 Hi Ho @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

I tried to get on the list... Next batch that's available to buy in on is at the end of September, with 3-4 weeks estimated production time... These beauties are highly desired and sought after mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just realised I have never shown a picture of the fire button being fired!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Rob Fisher 

That looks like one of those glowing crystal balls with mystical powers that you find very deep in a dark cavern, protected by fierce dragons !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Rob Fisher
> 
> That looks like one of those glowing crystal balls with mystical powers that you find very deep in a dark cavern, protected by fierce dragons !



That is EXACTLY what it is Hi Ho @Silver! And that's how it feels when vaping on it too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> That is EXACTLY what it is Hi Ho @Silver! And that's how it feels when vaping on it too!



The Solar Storm just got nudged higher in the WANT list...
hehe

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Rob Fisher
> 
> That looks like one of those glowing crystal balls with mystical powers that you find very deep in a dark cavern, protected by fierce dragons !


Has someone been watching the hobbit lately?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Has someone been watching the hobbit lately?



No, not at all
Just used to play Dungeons amd Dragons many years ago and when I saw that blue orb I thought of that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> No, not at all
> Just used to play Dungeons amd Dragons many years ago and when I saw that blue orb I thought of that!


I would never have guessed this! I bet you would make an awesome DM!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm and flowers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolartStorm #3 is in production... another week or so and it will be flying from Malaysia to South Africa! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Looks lovely @Rob Fisher 
That Solar Storm is one heck of a mod - I enjoyed holding it over the VapeCon weekend 
Amazing how small it is - and how comfortable it is in the hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 144644
> View attachment 144645



Still my favorite of all the mods iv seen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG SolarStorm #3 ready for assembly!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm #3 should be leaving Malaysia on Tuesday! OMG the block transformed into one beautiful mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm #3 should be leaving Malaysia on Tuesday! OMG the block transformed into one beautiful mod!
> View attachment 145421
> View attachment 145422
> View attachment 145423
> View attachment 145424
> View attachment 145425


    

One day when I'm older I'll own something like this!

Oh wait... I'm 32 already.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm #3 should be leaving Malaysia on Tuesday! OMG the block transformed into one beautiful mod!
> View attachment 145421
> View attachment 145422
> View attachment 145423
> View attachment 145424
> View attachment 145425


My Goodness

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm #3 arrives!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Bulldog

WOW that setup looks nice @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm #3 arrives!
> View attachment 146095
> View attachment 146096
> View attachment 146097
> View attachment 146098
> View attachment 146099
> View attachment 146100
> View attachment 146101
> View attachment 146102



Classy and beautiful @Rob Fisher 
Wishing you well with the new solar storm !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> One day when I'm older I'll own something like this!
> 
> Oh wait... I'm 32 already.


don't worry you will get older....much much older

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Popped into Bachelors to buy a suit for an upcoming wedding and had a mini Solar Storm Vape meet with @Ash!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm #4 checking in! OMG!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Its gorgeous @Rob Fisher 
Colour is stunning!
Looks like marble!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm #4 checking in! OMG!
> View attachment 150358
> View attachment 150359
> View attachment 150360
> View attachment 150361


These are not the droids you are looking for

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Vaping Bogan loves the Solar Storm!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm #4 checking in! OMG!
> View attachment 150358
> View attachment 150359
> View attachment 150360
> View attachment 150361


How much for the storm trooper?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> How much for the storm trooper?



Eight Billion!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The Vaping Bogan loves the Solar Storm!
> View attachment 150413


Please get him to give you an ausie "winner winner chicken dinner" on camera

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Please get him to give you an ausie "winner winner chicken dinner" on camera



Roger that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Eight Billion!


EFT inbound

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A Vape Meet with @Ash!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> A Vape Meet with @Ash!
> View attachment 150646
> View attachment 150647


Durbs is the solarstorm capital of the world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> A Vape Meet with @Ash!
> View attachment 150646
> View attachment 150647


Hi. My name is Rob and im a Solar Storm addict

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Just kidding Uncle @Rob Fisher 
I have utmost respect for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> A Vape Meet with @Ash!
> View attachment 150646
> View attachment 150647



Oh my gosh
That is just amazing!
@Rob Fisher and @Ash , your mods are gorgeous, these are so beautiful

Must be a record of sorts, 8 solar storms lined up in one photo - outside of the solar storm factory of course

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh
> That is just amazing!
> @Rob Fisher and @Ash , your mods are gorgeous, these are so beautiful
> 
> Must be a record of sorts, 8 solar storms lined up in one photo - outside of the solar storm factory of course



It is indeed a World Record Hi Ho @Silver! And @Ash and I hold the record for the most Solar Storms owned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Capitalist pigs! 

Amazing shot uncle and did they custom make the suit at least? Business at the top and shorts at the bottom? Reminds of Bogans mullet party at the back business in front boom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Capitalist pigs!
> 
> Amazing shot uncle and did they custom make the suit at least? Business at the top and shorts at the bottom? Reminds of Bogans mullet party at the back business in front boom!



They did have to take in the legs a little to accommodate my skinny legs!


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> They did have to take in the legs a little to accommodate my skinny legs!


Pics or it didn't happen lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some shots in the garden of the Golden Ivory Solar Storm!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm and more Flowers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More Solar Storm shots with flowers! Ivory SS and Golden Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still my most favourite set-up! The Ivory Solar Storm and Golden Dvarw DL with it's new match-matchy Juma Drip tip from Siam Mods in the UK!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

May I present Solar Storm #5 (Baptism of Fire) made from a special block of Amboyna! Made for the Golden Dvarw and specially matched Drip Tip from Siam Mods!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver

Oh my word @Rob Fisher - that is gorgeous!!!!
wishing you well with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Wow! Just Wow!! That is really a beauty! Numbers 1 to 4 are also stunning, but I find this breathtaking enough to comment. ( I normally just lurk).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm #6 joins the family!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - your Solar Storm family is growing - nearly as many Solar Storms as Dvarws !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Solar Storm Family!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The Solar Storm Family!
> View attachment 198096
> View attachment 198097
> View attachment 198098
> View attachment 198099

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

